# Don't know what to do anymore :'(



## huwhoney

Hi everyone, sorry have not posted for a while and not actually sure Im posting in the right place but I hope everyone is keeping well. Well, me on the other hand am devastated  don't know what to do next or what to do with myself  on monday I had my 3rd lap and salpingology( probs not correct spelling!) and probs more fool me was building my hopes up that this op on mon was gona b the one to finally help me after nearly 7yrs but was not meant to be  my tubes are far too damadged for my local hospital to do anything else for me and so consultant 'said' he is gona write to liverpool women's to ask their opinion as they apparently specialize in these things when I don't know nd if they can do anything at all is any1's guess as allready bn through 2 IVF's with them unsuccsesfully  so there we are, don't know if thats that for me or do I go for my 1 and probs only option that is save for IVF which will probs take me up to 35yrs of age  which as I and every1 know it holds no guarantees of working  so absolutely devastated and currenly lying on sofa recuperating from laparoscopy which makes things a million times worse  
Hugs to all, xxxxx


----------



## leam31

So sorry you are going through this.           xxx


----------



## huwhoney

Thanx leam31, sorry for your troubles too, it is so hard and soul destroying isnt it


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sending you huge hugs, Huwhoney.  I am so sorry to hear that your tubes are so badly damaged.  The ladies in the tubal section will be able to help you more with that side of things.  

Please don’t give up hope.  Just because you have had 2 failed treatments doesn´t mean that your 3rd one won´t work – 3rd time lucky!!!  I had successful IVF when I was 37 and 8 months, so just because you are over 35 doesn´t mean that it won’t work.  I know when  you have had so many knock backs it is hard to stay positive.  Just take time out to digest this information and recover mentally and physically. I don´t know much about Liverpool, but if your consutant said that they are experts in the field and you are being referred there, then it can only be a positive thing.  

Sue


----------



## huwhoney

Hi Wraakgodin, I so need positive  thoughts/ outlook on things right now, it can be a very l


----------



## huwhoney

Sorry Im on my stupid mobile and its being very touchy, I was just saying it can be a very lonely and negative journey and yes it is hard to stay posoitve when all hope is all but gone and constantlt faced with bad luck  35 just seems so far away yet fertility wise not that long, Im glad it worked for you and you have given me hope that I might just be 3rd time lucky, at the mo though I need to come to terms with everything, so hard though, especially this time of year  xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Huwhoney!

Have you found the "Coping With Infertility" section?? CLICK HERE Among others there is a thread for those going through a difficult time at Christmas.

Sue


----------



## jendo123

Hi ladies I don't know if i'm doing this right as i'm really new to ff. i'm currently going through IVF at liverpool women's after 4 years TTC. 

last week i started my buserelin treatment and i was so nervous because i'd always believed i'd be able to conceive naturally but after 4 years me and DP realised that it wasnt to be.  

huwhoney i've done loads of research into liverpool womens so if you need any advice, i'd be happy to help. i still feel sad that ive had to accept that i cant have babies naturally but I'm staying positive!!  

really happy to be a part of FF, you all seem so supportive and sorry if i've poked in!!  

jendo xoxo


----------

